# 9600XT. Need to lower Mem speed to work properly. Why?



## huiben (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi,

I had a problem with 9600XT, which spend me an entire week to figure out. I am not going to repeat the whole story here, here is a link to my problem in details

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33780480

in short, I see lots of flashing polygons and texture on screen when playing games (such as NFS, POP etc). In order to fix it, I have to lower the memory speed to 250, and it has to be 250. If it is 260 or up, problem start to appear.

So I kinda think that it is my motherboard (ASUS P4B) or RAM (1GB) problem, maybe the motherboard cannot support the BUS speed of 9600XT. Does it make sense?

Or can it be a faulty card? Is it 'normal' to downclock the speed in order for it to work?

And when I try Artifact scan, I get lots of yellow dot when the speed is 260+. As soon as I set it to 250, but no artifact at all. Does this explain my problem? What exactly is the problem technically?

Thanks for all the help 
ben


----------

